# Flip Clipped Favorite



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

As soon as I thought of this I got excited. Flip Clips! On my own favorite frame! Quick easy band changes, and shorter forks. I really like how this turned out. Fantastic product Nathan.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:neener: Yeah -- you beat me to it, Beany... I wuz planning on doing this too.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice Mike!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> :neener: Yeah -- you beat me to it, Beany... I wuz planning on doing this too.


 How about your HDPE project? I've started a Rambone with the idea we talked about. I just need to fire up the torch again.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Those are some nice dents in that board in the background.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is mad SICK in all levels!

I would say more, but I want to hurry up and post this so I can look at the pics again.

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Mike, you're always thinking! :wave:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks awesome. I bought an extra pair of flip clips for a frame I am going to cut out of spectra fly. I love them on my scout! I like to change the configuration and different bandsets to play around with different rubber. I nomate it for invention of the yeari


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very clean with the clips, i like your shooters :thumbsup:


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Flippin out Ultima poly That I feel isn't big enough for my hand. I'm at least going to gring off one of the handle points on the palm side.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very Nice , I also plan to use flipcips on some other than Scout slingshots, possibly some hardwood ones!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great looking slingshot! Those clips really give it a clean look too!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is nice. I like the all black look as well. Great job!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You made that look like it is factory job. Way to go Bean! Nathans clips being available to every one is a great service to the SS community. I expect we will see lots more of this in the future. Once you have used this system why would you go back to wrap and tuck??? Awesome Job! 

I think you should post one of these in the homemade Slingshot section so the home builders will be sure to see it?????  It is really not a mod but the use of an available hardware lots of them would benefit from.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this post. That is really sweet Mike!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great my friend~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> You made that look like it is factory job. Way to go Bean! Nathans clips being available to every one is a great service to the SS community. I expect we will see lots more of this in the future. Once you have used this system why would you go back to wrap and tuck??? Awesome Job!
> 
> I think you should post one of these in the homemade Slingshot section so the home builders will be sure to see it?????  It is really not a mod but the use of an available hardware lots of them would benefit from.


 Thank you all for your comments. Can opener, that's a good idea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's the pocket driver I use.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very Good idea.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool thanks for showing

cheers


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I am going to try to put these flip clips on everything I can modify that will accommodate them. I would just like to know at the moment if they work on two bands per side like the +P double set that Simple-shot sells .


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

I use the clips with double theraband golds on each side. I've never had them slip off yet. Works like a charm.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Flip Clips were nice until one snapped when I was tightening it. Back to tie on for me.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

If you hadn't told me it was modded... Looks like a bought one! Very Professional.

Cool how the "red bands" also give it instant appeal too! Good One!

"!!!" And that "Pocket Driver" should be sold with a pair of clips...! Has that been thought about???

Way to go BeanFlip!

DogBox


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Here's the pocket driver I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon you should show this to Nathan so he can offer something neat like this "with" his "Clips"...

DogBox


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

You could get advertising royalty... 2,600 views since 5/Dec/2013... and counting! Not bad..!..


----------

